# Enseigne lumineuse magasin Apple



## djangounchained (28 Février 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
je viens vers vous car j'ai depuis de nombreuses années une enseigne lumineuse Apple provenant d'un ancien magasin qui trône fièrement au dessus des anciens macs, c'est bien classe. Je me suis depuis peu séparé des anciens macs et je voudrais essayer de vendre cet objet qui pourrait être rare et vaut donc peut être un peu d'argent.
J'aurai besoin de l'avis de collectionneurs/connaisseurs sur les vieux objets de ce type pour me donner un ordre d'idée de son prix et me conseiller sur sa vente aux enchères ou non.
Elle est éclairée par un néon à l'intérieur qui fonctionne et est identique de l'autre côté. Un morceau de scotch noir (je ne sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs) cache "authorized dealer".
Voici une photo de l'enseigne dont il est question : 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Merci d'avance pour votre aide  ! Apple for Ever  !


----------



## pouppinou (1 Mars 2018)

Une idée de prix :

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/253204956241?rmvSB=true

https://www.ebay.fr/i/162775587583?chn=ps&dispItem=1


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (1 Mars 2018)

Après c'est pas parce que c'est en vente que ça s'achète


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2018)

Oui mais c'est vrai que c'est très très collector ...

Quelle est la taille de l'objet ?

Et son état ?


----------



## djangounchained (2 Mars 2018)

Il me semble bien que ça soit pas mal collector en effet ! L'enseigne fait environ 70 de large, 30 de haut et 20cm d'épaisseur.
L'état est correct pour une enseigne extérieure aussi vieille, elle a quelques accrocs mais rien de cassé et le néon fonctionne.
La pomme est en relief, et avec le néon allumé le logo Apple ainsi que le logo arc en ciel ressortent très bien !
En faisant de jolies photos elle pourrait donner envie à des collectionneurs pour rendre leur coin à Mac collectors beaucoup plus classe ! Une mise aux enchères sur la bay s'impose non ?


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2018)

Sauf si tu veux la vendre à des passionnés français en commençant par les forum Mac et de vieux micros comme celui de Silicium.


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Mars 2018)

Vue la typo, elle devrait plutôt intéresser des collectionneurs d'Apple II.


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2018)

Dont je fais parti !!! Mais c'est quand même un peu gros ce truc ...


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Mars 2018)

Ça c'est plus petit 
https://www.leboncoin.fr/collection/1394353413.htm?ca=12_s


----------



## Invité (10 Mars 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ça c'est plus petit
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/collection/1394353413.htm?ca=12_s


Oué, joli !


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2018)

Et pas encore trop cher. Sympa !

Ca me donne bien envie pour mon bureau ...


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2018)

elle est sympa celle du bon coin. en plus elle est a coté de chez moi


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2018)

Ha bon ? Et tu es intéressé ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mars 2018)

non pas plus que ça


----------



## Apple.Geek (13 Mars 2018)

Ça pourrait être très sympa avec des Apple II. Dommage que je n’ai plus de place [emoji20]


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> non pas plus que ça



Mais tu peux vérifier le produit ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2018)

Ben il n'a pas répondu a mon sms depuis hier soir, je pense que c'est vendu...


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2018)

Perso j'ai pas eu le temps de le faire ... tant pis.


----------



## cham (6 Novembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ça c'est plus petit
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/collection/1394353413.htm?ca=12_s



Hello gpbonneau, c’était quoi l’objet en question stp ?  Les annonces du bon coin disparaissent vite... Merci ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Novembre 2018)

Je sais plus trop, j'ai pas fait de copie d'écran...
Il ressemblait à ça je crois : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMV2sBVFmFM


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2018)

Hé ben ça fait un moment en plus ...


----------

